# Dismantling Airplane and large Truck Cabs



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2008)

You stay in the junk business long enough your going to come across some large aluminum trailers and reefers, truck cabs, bus's or even the odd airplane.

You have a few options available when it comes to dismantling large pieces of aluminum, if your lucky and operate your business near a scrap yard that has a shredder you could sell your goods as shredder aluminum.

Those big shredders have two 3500 hp engines and do a wonderful job, shredding and separating the materials feed into them.

Option two would be using a plasma cutter, from experience usually no power available for this equipment. The piece your wrecking out has been delegated to the back forty.

You could use a gasoline powered chop saw, or an electric skill saw, both of which I have no love for.

The fastest most economical way I have found is using my portable welder, I buy the cheapest welding rod available, soak them in water. Then set the welder onto its highest power setting, drag the rod over the aluminum sheet. This method is a bit smoky but very fast.

Use the same safety precautions you would when ever using an electric arc welder.


----------

